# 628                                                      [CLOSED] 628 bells per turnip??? WHAAAAAAAT?



## Mystic Pyro Freak

For whoever wants _*A LOT*_ of muns, I'll be opening up my island from 7 PM EST-10 PM EST!

*A few rules and such...

-Multiple trips are fine! *Just please let me know either through here or ingame that you need to do so.
*-Tips are always appreciated but not required!* But if you wish to do so, I prefer either* TBT or items off my **wishlist! *
*-PLEASE don't pick my flowers without permission OR take any items you might see on the ground as they are also decorations. 
-PLEASE leave through the airport. *

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Bakedboston

I will be on at 8:30 EST.
I would take multiple trips and gladly give you a couple mil bells if you are still on then!!!!


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak

Bakedboston said:


> I will be on at 8:30 EST.
> I would take multiple trips and gladly give you a couple mil bells if you are still on then!!!!


No need to give me a slice of the pie if you don't want to. I'm good with IGB!


----------



## stitchmaker

Can I visit to sell turnips?  Will send TBT
It's one trip


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak

stitchmaker said:


> Can I visit to sell turnips?  Will send TBT
> It's one trip


Of course! You should see the dodo code now


----------



## th8827

I have a blue Cold Country Dress that I can give you. 

May I come over to sell Turnips?


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak

th8827 said:


> I have a blue Cold Country Dress that I can give you.
> 
> May I come over to sell Turnips?


Heck yeah! you should have dodo access now


----------



## stitchmaker

Thanks so much.


----------



## Bakedboston

May I join please


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak

Bakedboston said:


> May I join please


You should have access to the dodo code now!


----------



## peachybam

hey! i would love to come over  would 5 tbt be good?


----------



## mochacake

hi! if you're not too inundated, i'd love to come and sell some... i could offer you whatever amount of TBT you think is acceptable!


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak

peachybam said:


> hey! i would love to come over  would 5 tbt be good?


Totally fine! You have dodo access now



mochacake said:


> hi! if you're not too inundated, i'd love to come and sell some... i could offer you whatever amount of TBT you think is acceptable!


Any amount is fine! You got dodo access now


----------



## peachybam

Mystic Pyro Freak said:


> Totally fine! You have dodo access now


thanks! i’ll be on in a few minutes


----------



## The Loyal Rat

Howdy, are you still open? I can offer you TBT.


----------



## Lachrimosa

May I come please?


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak

The Loyal Rat said:


> Howdy, are you still open? I can offer you TBT.


I will be until 10 PM EST! You should have dodo access now.


Lachrimosa said:


> May I come please?


Of course! You got dodo access now


----------



## Nodokana

Hi may I come over please?


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak

Nodokana said:


> Hi may I come over please?


Sure thing! You have dodo access

	Post automatically merged: Mar 23, 2021

with 10 minutes until my store closes, I'm just gonna lock the thread. Enjoy all your muns!


----------

